# Males and Females?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi

I was thinking of getting males, but having seen a few posts about males fighting, am now re-thinking. These will be our first mice. So how many females should we get?
Is just two ok or should I go for more?

I am looking into showing as well


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, most males do well on their own, really.
If you decide for females, 2 is absolute minimum, but I'd suggest a group of 3+. They are very social, and a lot of fun.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Ok thank you


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yep males alown and females tougher. I'd allways got for at least 3 over a pair as that way if something happens to one the other is not left alown. Seen a few people looking for a new doe when they had a pair and one died leaving a single doe.

If your planning to show you will need to be keeping more then that, as generally you don't show mice other people bred, you would get your starter stock from a breeder and breed your own mice to show. Those mice will get old and won't be able to show anymore so you will need to breed them while young and fit so you will be able to keep showing. Many say a generAl rule is 20-30 mice per variety for breeding and showing.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

:lol: Just read that to my Husband :lol: his eyebrows nearly disappeared into his hair when I said 20-30 mice :lol: :lol:

Thank you for your reply


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Lol it does sound like a lot untill you get into it then it doesn't seem enough lol I'm constantly needing more and more boxes


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

PPVallhunds forgot to mention 20-30 mice per colour variety so numbers soon add up when one starts with 2 or more colours. Boxes and space never seem enough.


----------

